# Sunday Special - Musical Alter-Ego's



## luckytrim (Apr 8, 2018)

Sunday Special Musical Alter-Ego's

A lot of musicians changed their given name for various  reasons. See If you 
can guess their real names.

1. Which teen idols real name is Waldin Robert  Cassotto?
  a. - Bobby Rydell
  b. - Bobby Vee
  c. - Bobby Bare
  d. - Bobby Darin
2. Dino, Desi and Billy were teeny bopper favorites. Two had  famous last 
names, but what was Billy's last name?
  a. - Hinsche
  b. - Hindes
  c. - Heneque
  d. - Henika
3. Who's real name is Eric Hilliard Nelson?
  a. - Eric Clapton
  b. - Ricky Nelson
  c. - Willy Nelson
  d. - Chris Hillman
4. Who was born Cherilyn Sarkasian LaPier?
  a. - Lyn Davies
  b. - Chaka Khan
  c. - Cher
  d. - Connie Francis
5. Paul and Paula had a number 1 hit in 1963 with 'Hey Paula'.  What are 
their real names?
  a. - John Stench and Hilary Stench
  b. - Herb Fame and Francine Barker
  c. - Art Leland and Pam Richards
  d. - Ray Hildebrandt and Jill Jackson
6. Lester William Polfus was better known as?
  a. - Les Paul
  b. - Lesley West
  c. - Les Brown
  d. - Les Ismore
7. Born, Marie McDonald McLaughlin Lawrie, she was more famous  as?
  a. - Marianne Faithful
  b. - Lulu
  c. - Blondie
  d. - Sheena Easton
8. Born, Riley King, gained fame as?
  a. - Carol King
  b. - Albert King
  c. - B.B.King
  d. - Ben E. King
9. Chaka Khan's real name is?
  a. - Patty Rene Bennette
  b. - Yvette Marie Stevens
  c. - Charlotte Lane Darnelle
  d. - Ramona LeDoux
10. Leonard Victor Ainsworth scored a great hit under what  alias?
  a. - Leon Redbone
  b. - Bobby Freeman
  c. - Marvin Gaye
  d. - Dobie Gray
11. Declan McManus became which artist?
  a. - Tom Jones
  b. - Captain Beefheart
  c. - Elvis Costello
  d. - David Bowie
12. Born, Ernest Evans in 1941, this artist's musical moniker  is?
  a. - Freddy Boom Boom Cannon
  b. - Chubby Checker
  c. - Georgie Fame
  d. - Bootsy Collins
13. Adam Ant's real life label is?
  a. - Adam Hannigan
  b. - Theodore Ashman
  c. - Stuart Goddard
  d. - Michael Windsor
14. Elias Bates is who?
  a. - Muddy Waters
  b. - Sonny Boy Williamson
  c. - Bo Diddley
  d. - Bukka White
15. Paul Hewson is much better known as?
  a - Meat Loaf
  b. - Paul Rodgers
  c. - Bono
  d. - Mungo Jerry
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.1. - d
2. - a
3. - b
4. - c
5. - d
6. - a
7. - b
8. - c
9. - b
10. - d
11. - c
12. - b
13. - c
14. - c
15. - c


----------

